# Essential Cubase Logical Editor Commands...



## jononotbono

I thought I would make a video on creating what I think are Essential Cubase Logical Editor Commands. Hope its helpful to someone...


----------



## J-M

jononotbono said:


> I thought I would make a video on creating what I think are Essential Cubase Logical Editor Commands. Hope its helpful to someone...




Thank you!

PS: Sweet Christmas, that screen in huge!


----------



## jononotbono

MrLinssi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> PS: Sweet Christmas, that screen in huge!



No worries! Hope it helps! Yeah, the 43 inch 4k Screen is something very special! I love it!


----------



## StillLife

Thank you! It has inspired me: I am going to spend some hours on creating these and maybe others!


----------



## jononotbono

StillLife said:


> Thank you! It has inspired me: I am going to spend some hours on creating these and maybe others!



Excellent! It's just stuff I wished was on You Tube a few years back and I have found this to really speed up Midi Editing Workflow. This stuff is endless though so I stopped the video around the hour mark and may not be for everybody (it's already got 2 dislikes haha). Sadly I'm very new to editing videos so it's not exactly brilliantly shot and my editing knowledge is limited at the minute etc (maybe I should buy a drone to get some fly bus haha).


----------



## StillLife

jononotbono said:


> Excellent! It's just stuff I wished was on You Tube a few years back and I have found this to really speed up Midi Editing Workflow. This stuff is endless though so I stopped the video around the hour mark and may not be for everybody (it's already got 2 dislikes haha). Sadly I'm very new to editing videos so it's not exactly brilliantly shot and my editing knowledge is limited at the minute etc (maybe I should buy a drone to get some fly bus haha).


I always favour content above form, so no worries! This is deep stuff, and there's really almost nothing on Youtube about it. 
I myself made some commands with which I can hide and show specific tracks, like 'only the drumtracks', or 'only vocals' etc. Instant workflow boost.


----------



## jononotbono

StillLife said:


> I myself made some commands with which I can hide and show specific tracks, like 'only the drumtracks', or 'only vocals' etc. Instant workflow boost.



Oh god yeah. The Project Logical Editor is wonderful isn't it. I actually made a video before this one on Metagrid and using it to do exactly that. Basically the PLE and MLE make Cubase such a wickedly powerful DAW. I love it.


----------



## StillLife

jononotbono said:


> Oh god yeah. The Project Logical Editor is wonderful isn't it. I actually made a video before this one on Metagrid and using it to do exactly that. Basically the PLE and MLE make Cubase such a wickedly powerful DAW. I love it.


That's why video's like yours are totally worth the 50+ minutes watch time (what's not to like! You even included a cliffhanger with the crash!)


----------



## jononotbono

The Crash! Haha! Typical bad luck really!


----------



## Pablocrespo

Good stuff Jono!

I am half way through and not in Cubase right now but didn't mean to forget:
when you are copying mod to another track you could try the "past at origin" command, so you shouldn't have to move the locators or cursor. 

I think it should work. "Paste at origin" is button I use a lot in my metagrid template, for layering and moving stuff around. 

Thanks for taking the time to do this cool video!


----------



## jononotbono

Pablocrespo said:


> Good stuff Jono!
> 
> I am half way through and not in Cubase right now but didn't mean to forget:
> when you are copying mod to another track you could try the "past at origin" command, so you shouldn't have to move the locators or cursor.
> 
> I think it should work. "Paste at origin" is button I use a lot in my metagrid template, for layering and moving stuff around.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to do this cool video!



Good point! Thanks!


----------



## Nils Neumann

I wish this video had existed 1 month ago^^
But definitely a must watch for all the cubase users out there! The LE and PLE in combination with Metagrid boosted my efficiency to another level. 

If you dive deeper into the material (speaking of macros) you can automate so many steps of midi editing with just on button. So get your head around it!


----------



## AdamKmusic

Luke you are a Cubase protein genius! Already added a few of these shortcuts to my Metagrid setup!


----------



## jononotbono

AdamKmusic said:


> Luke you are a Cubase protein genius! Already added a few of these shortcuts to my Metagrid setup!


 
Nice man! 
I think it might be time to get a third iPad


----------



## AdamKmusic

jononotbono said:


> Nice man!
> I think it might be time to get a third iPad



I'm on a little iPad mini haha, might have to invest in an iPad Pro!


----------

